# Icons for websites



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

Does anyone know of any free resources for Icons for websites etc?

Where do all you web designer guys get your resources from then?

Also this website is really cool but the main thrust is not really toward webdesign or buildind websites.
Does anyone know of any really popluar forums where all the best guys hang out?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

My ethos won't allow me to hold this in... :smile: Doing design is like building computers. If someone found a pre-made system that would match in performance and cost what they were planning on putting together, they'd build it from scratch anyway. The same is for design, unless you are on heavy time constraints, or you don't enjoy doing it (but why do something if you don't enjoy it?), you should make it yourself... 

Many TSF users have recommended a free program called The GIMP. I have no experience with it, but it may be capable of making the icons you're looking for.
Hope my rant helps you somehow! :grin:


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

Like you, I'm still learning. I can't really seem to find any one particular resource that covers everything. Yet I have many that help. I'm not at a computer where I can access my favorites at the moment, but I will try to share some later.

What I think you are referring to is called a "favicon" (as in favorites icon), and if you google favicon, you should find some info. Webmonkey.com has a good article "All about the favorites icon" or something like that. I actually learned how to make my first one from an old tech tv article (this was back when it was about computers and not video games.) A favicon is simply a 16x16 pixel pic with the file extension .ico. You can do it in paint or any graphic program you wish. It's probably easiest in paint.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

One more thing fooddestroyer. Even though the main action here at TSF is not toward web design and such, there are so many people here that are expert jack-of-all trades, and they answer posts in every forum. People like like you and I need to use these forums for our questions, and then perhaps some of these forums farther down the page will get more active and more info can be shared. 

I should take my own advice and post more questions. But I get so stubborn and bent of finding answers for myself that sometimes I forget. That is how we learn, though, by helping each other out.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

A favicon is the small icon next to a website URL in the browser. Ours, for example is the small yellow/black square with a check looking figure in it. If thats what you're looking for, hopper's advice was exactly what you need. There's even a website called favicon.com.
I'm not sure what direction to lead you in though, as I'm not sure what kind of icons you meant. Maybe check out Kelly Clarkson... or is she an idol, i can never get it straight.
If you can, elaborate on what you're looking for, if you'd rather just use pre-existing icons instead of making them, I'm sure we could dig up some resources for you


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

I even have a free program called PicToIcon on one of my computers. I can't remember which one. You can take any pic, and with one or two clicks, you generate a 16x16 or 32x32 icon. I think it came from pcworld.com or download.com. It works pretty good.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Also, if you google for "free icons" or something similar, you should get a lot of results. You may have to acknowledge the creator in your site, however.


----------

